

Show HN: pkgname, choosing good package names - AYBABTME
http://www.pkgname.com/

======
borntyping
Seems to be broken, the list of reasons for a bad package name are blank:
[http://i.imgur.com/0U06IGS.png](http://i.imgur.com/0U06IGS.png)

~~~
AYBABTME
Do you have more details? Is JS enabled? Which browser?

~~~
chrismorgan
Common-or-garden Firefox Beta for Android for me, same effect.

~~~
alexcoco
Sorry! It should be okay now.

------
stephenr
"Don't put hyphens, that's ugly"

This is highly subjective, and quite frankly makes me think the whole thing is
pointless

~~~
NateDad
Well, in the actual package name, you _can 't_ include hyphens. I presume
they're talking, then, about the directory name, which would have to differ
from the actual package name, and that's a no-no. Their reasoning may be
wrong, but the rule is still correct.

~~~
stephenr
Right so its only by going to the Github repo and looking through the readme
that I discovered

> tells if your idea for a Go package name is shit

and yet nowhere else does it mention about being Go specific.

~~~
AYBABTME
Being Go specific is implicit. If it was about something else than Go, we
should have made _that_ explicit.

Go is absolute and infinitesimal.

~~~
stephenr
If you believe Go is infinitesimal, why is it also __implicitly __Go-specific?

------
cranium
"aaaaaaaa is not a shit pkg name"

Ok, let's use that then!

~~~
daGrevis
Git and foo works too! :)

------
thefox
What's the algorithm? If I use "abc" or "aaa" it prints "is not a shit pkg
name".

~~~
AYBABTME
The algorithm is very simple and not meant to be exhaustive or correct. You
can see how the filters for validation are done:

[https://github.com/aybabtme/pkgname/blob/master/filters.go](https://github.com/aybabtme/pkgname/blob/master/filters.go)

Overall, this project is meant as joke/smoke test, not a canonical reference.
It was pretty fun to build =)

------
collinglass
I like the concept. It is subjective so it needs tweaking.

